# Graphtec Silhouette SD Digital Multimedia Vinyl Cutter



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Do you think this will be good to start doing small vinyl job?


----------



## Zectron2348 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been looking at this inexpensive cutter as well to cut inkjet heat transfers for dark garmets. I know it is an entry level cutter with very limited capability, but I think it might be a good start with possibly getting a much better cutter down the road if my business takes off. 

Seems to have received some good reviews, .... any comments?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Zectron2348 said:


> I have been looking at this inexpensive cutter as well to cut inkjet heat transfers for dark garmets. I know it is an entry level cutter with very limited capability, but I think it might be a good start with possibly getting a much better cutter down the road if my business takes off.
> 
> Seems to have received some good reviews, .... any comments?


I think I go with this one:Gcc Expert 24 Vinyl Cutter or 
*Roland Stika SV-8 Vinyl Cutter + CutStudio Software*


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a graphtec robocraft starting up. It's a good starting place. Can be a bit tedious with registration marks and the material grips ain't that great but u can't expect much from a desktop cutter.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got a CraftRobo (predecessor to the Silhouette) that I've run pretty hard for about 2 1/2 years now. Made a ton of money with it and there aren't a whole lot of shirt size designs that can't be done with it if you're creative about how you orient things. I think you'll be happy enough with it and it'll allow you to make enough money with it to buy a bigger cutter later (something I'll be doing in the next week or so).


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I havent worked with this particular model yet, but Graphtec makes good quality cutters.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Can anyone speak to the difference between this "SD" model and the older version? For example, will the older model continue to be sold or are they phasing it out? Since I'm just starting out, I was looking for an inexpensive way to learn about cutting vinyl/heat transfers. Would the older model also cut the rhinestone template material? Any info is apreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't tried it with any rhinestone material, and I'd honestly be surprised if it would cut it. From my limited understanding that takes a pretty beefy machine to do that. 
I use it for vinyl signs and stickers a good bit, and do a ton of EasyWeed with it. 

I've been getting a lot more larger sign requests that I'm currently outsourcing so that's why I'm moving up in size.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

It's currently being advertised as being able to cut it, plus small kits are sold with template material, rhinestones and transfer tape to make your own. That's one reason I was interested in the Silhouette.



Vizual Voice said:


> I haven't tried it with any rhinestone material, and I'd honestly be surprised if it would cut it. From my limited understanding that takes a pretty beefy machine to do that.
> I use it for vinyl signs and stickers a good bit, and do a ton of EasyWeed with it.
> 
> I've been getting a lot more larger sign requests that I'm currently outsourcing so that's why I'm moving up in size.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

My one year old Craftrobo CC330L-20 has an SD card reader on it. Thats the only thing I can think SD could stand for. Mike


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting mention about rhinestone, just yesterday we tried to make a template on the ROBO and it didnt cut, the material we have is from Xpres and its fairly thick, but apparently thin enough for the ROBO to cut, but even with max settings it doesn't cut anywhere near enough and I don't fancy weeding a 1000 3mm holes... so hmmm, any advice?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

GHEENEE1 said:


> My one year old Craftrobo CC330L-20 has an SD card reader on it. Thats the only thing I can think SD could stand for. Mike


That's exactly what that would be for. In other models that I have tested that had the SD slot, you would insert your SD card and be able to access it via the cutter.


----------



## cutting edge (Dec 17, 2007)

vadan said:


> Interesting mention about rhinestone, just yesterday we tried to make a template on the ROBO and it didnt cut, the material we have is from Xpres and its fairly thick, but apparently thin enough for the ROBO to cut, but even with max settings it doesn't cut anywhere near enough and I don't fancy weeding a 1000 3mm holes... so hmmm, any advice?


Did you attempt this with the rinky dink OEM blade set-up or one of the aftermarket improvements?


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I used the standard blade, I didn't know you can get better blades! Where can find these in the UK?


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

cutting edge said:


> Did you attempt this with the rinky dink OEM blade set-up or one of the aftermarket improvements?


I am also interested in this for rhinestone templates so could anyone expand on what "aftermarket improvements" are being talked about? Thanks so much!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Debbie, this may work SGS Silhouette/Craft Robo Blade Holder Mike


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I just found this guide, Craft Robo Central: : FAQs.

I wanted to ask, is there any way of telling the cutter to follow its cutting path twice in 1 run so it goes over the contours again?

That blade looks interesting.


----------



## cutting edge (Dec 17, 2007)

vadan said:


> I just found this guide, Craft Robo Central: : FAQs.
> 
> I wanted to ask, is there any way of telling the cutter to follow its cutting path twice in 1 run so it goes over the contours again? That blade looks interesting.


I'm on the wrong computer to confirm...but couldn't you layer identical shapes in different colors and then cut all colors to accomplish this. I suspect the cuts would be off ever so slightly if viewed under magnification...but it would be close.

What I suggest presumes you have editing software allowing you to do this, ie Corel, Adobe, etc...

I use the AccuBlade Holder (similar) and would never willingly go back to OEM.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Debbie, this may work SGS Silhouette/Craft Robo Blade Holder Mike


 Thanks for the link - looks good and affordable!


----------



## Paisley Parrot (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

If you Ctrl C and Ctrl V (Copy and Paste)after selecting all or part of your design it will cut twice the selected cutlines without going back to the beginning for the second cut. This way you will get exact placement of the second cut rather than asking it to cut 2 copies and hoping the machine stays true in its lineup for the second copy. If you do it the second way do not remove it from the rollers after the first cut. Try this with a piece of copier paper first and see which you like.

Sue


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

MDsUnique said:


> Can anyone speak to the difference between this "SD" model and the older version? For example, will the older model continue to be sold or are they phasing it out? Since I'm just starting out, I was looking for an inexpensive way to learn about cutting vinyl/heat transfers. Would the older model also cut the rhinestone template material? Any info is apreciated! Thanks!


I've tested both. The newer model allows you to save files to an SD card on your computer and then cut them on the Silh without the Silh being connected to your computer. Also, the newer model has auto-feed, thus you no longer roll the material or your carrier sheet into the machine manually. It is EXTREMELY light weight, as well, but that's not something I particularly feel great about since that simply means it has more plastic (versus metal) parts.

I successfully made a rhinestone template using the Silh. Here's my video: Cutting Hartco Sandblast Mask on a Silh


----------



## kayceemcg (Mar 12, 2010)

Vizual Voice said:


> I've got a CraftRobo (predecessor to the Silhouette) that I've run pretty hard for about 2 1/2 years now. Made a ton of money with it and there aren't a whole lot of shirt size designs that can't be done with it if you're creative about how you orient things. I think you'll be happy enough with it and it'll allow you to make enough money with it to buy a bigger cutter later (something I'll be doing in the next week or so).


Do you use an iron (as suggested) when making your t-shirts? I was considering using a heat press whenever I get mine, I fear the uphold wouldn't be that great with an iron


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, You can get the Graphtec blade holder and Clean Cut blades and wallah.....ya got yourself a great little cutter. You woii never be sorry. When you get your big cutter later you will still be glad you have the smaller one.


----------

